
What can I learn from an IP address? - lpellegr
https://ipregistry.co/blog/ip-address-information
======
jermier
> However, it should be taken into account that if you look up the
> latitude/longitude, you won't find the exact location where I was

Which is why GPS is pushed so hard in phone/tablet apps. Developers know about
the IPV4 lat/long problem and are aggressively asking for GPS coordinates at
every instance.

